# Courthouses



## Zargyle (Jul 17, 2005)

Let's see some pictures of your city's courthouses...


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

well, in Indianapolis the county courthouse is a bland glass box.(what was demolished for its front yard was so beautiful...)









the federal courthouse on the other hand is a fine masterpeice of greek influenced architecture.
interior.
















exterior.


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

PUTRAJAYA - MALAYSIA ADMINISTRATIVE CAPITAL

PALACE OF JUSTICE


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

PUTRAJAYA, MALAYSIA

PALACE OF JUSTICE


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

KUALA LUMPUR NEW COURTHOUSE



fadliarabi said:


>





baqthier said:


>





fadliarabi said:


>





nazrey said:


> From flickr.com





nazrey said:


> by superciliousness


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

The Supreme Court of Canada


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Pittsburgh/Allegheny County

The Allegheny County Courthouse and the Jail are two of the oldest standing buildings in the city of Pittsburgh. Opened in 1888, the architecture inside the courthouse is really marvelous, with marble staircases and beautiful frescos on the ceilings. The building is built in a square shape, with an open air courtyard.

This is the third rendition of the Allegheny County Courthouse. The first was built in 1794 near Market Square and was torn down in 1852. The second courthouse was built on Grant's Hill and was in service for 36 years until the third and final courthouse was constructed.

The Allegheny County Courthouse and Jail is Henry Robson Richardon's masterpiece. One of America's most important architects of the 19th century is known for his romanesque building style, known as Richardsonian Romanesque.

The architectural importance of the Allegheny Courthouse & Jail was recognized in 1974 when the building was listed in the National Register of Historic Places.

There are 306 windows in the Courthouse and 80 doors.
The main tower of the Courthouse rises 325 feet from the street and was the tallest structure in Pittsburgh until 1901.
The bridge crossing over the street goes from the courthouse to the jail. A new jail was built recently and this one is no longer used. The courthouse is still used however.

































































Jail


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Penang Court - currently under renovation
by Will Ellis


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since NYC has different county/state courthouses in each borough, I will just put one on each time I come here, and to start it off here is Manhattan's courthouses.

NY County Courthouse









NY State Supreme Court (also Daniel Patrick Moniyham and Foley Sq Courthouses)









NYS Appellate Court of the 1st Dist









US Courthouse









NY County Family Court Bldg









Surrogates Court and Hall of Records









Manhattan Criminal Courthouse (Mens House of Detention)









NY County Civil Courthouse









Harlem Justice Ctr









US Court of Intl Trade









Jacob K Javits Federal Bldg (US Immigration Services)









*BOUNUS: Former courthouses*

Jefferson Market Courthouse (now the NYPL)









Tweed Courthouse (abandoned)


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the Jefferson Market Courthouse. What is NYPL?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I probably should just what it stood for, which is New York Public Public Library. This is now one of its branch libraries, and this is what saved it from demolition. Unfortunately the Tweed Courthouse, named after the infamous Boss Tweed just sits in City Hall Pk empty, though there was a plan to move the Musuem of the City of NY there, but that probably get rejected. Nevertheless here are the courthouse of Brooklyn otherwise known as Kings County.

12 MTC (Kings County Family and NY State Supreme Courts)









US Federal Courthouse for the Eastern Dist









Brooklyn Supreme Court









Brooklyn Surrogate Court









Brooklyn Appellete Courthouse of the 2nd Dept









Kings Civil Court









Red Hook Community Justice Ctr









Brooklyn Central Courts Bldg (Kings County Criminal Court)


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

This is the Victoria Law Courts in Birmingham, England.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are the courthouses for Queens County.

Queens County Courthouse (Queens County Criminal Court)









Queens County Family Court









LIC Courthouse (NYS Supreme Court)









Queens Supreme Court









Queens Civil Court


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

Argentina Supreme Court.
Currently under intensive restauration and cleaning process.

*Back side Before*


*Back side now*




*Front side before*


*Front side now*


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are the courthourses of the Bronx County division.

Bronx County Courthouse (Mario Merola Bldg and Bronx Borough Hall)









Bronx Family-Criminal Courthouse









Bronx Housing Court









Bronx Mega Courthouse

















*BONUS: Former Courthouse*

Bronx Borough Courthouse (Abandoned)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

To end the courthouses in NYC, here is Staten Island otherwise known as Richmond County.

Richmond County Family Courthouse









NYS Supreme Court of the 2nd Judicial Dist (Surrogate Court and Richmond County Courthouse)









Richmond County Civil Court









Richmond County Criminal Court









Appellete Division of the 2nd Dist









*BONUS: Former courthouses*

3rd County Courthouse (now Richmondtown Visitors Center)


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Malaysia's former courthouse:ancient: 

The Sultan Abdul Samad Building is located in front of the Dataran Merdeka - literally the Independence Square - and the Royal Selangor Club, by Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The structure takes its name from Sultan Abdul Samad, the reigning sultan of Selangor at the time when construction began.

*History*
It was designed by A.C. Norman and built in 1894-1897 to house several important government departments during the British administration. A.C. Norman spent time in Africa and saw Muslim temples in India which led him to use Moorish architecture in the building's design.


_The building at noon._










*Features*
Topped by a shiny copper dome and a 40m high clock tower, it is a major landmark in the city. It serves as the backdrop for important events such as the National Day Parade on August 31 and the ushering in of the New Year. This heritage building used to be occupied by the then Apex Court of Malaysia, the Supreme Court which was subsequently renamed the Federal Court. The Court of Appeal was also housed in this historic building. The Federal Court and the Court of Appeals have since moved to the Palace of Justice located in Putrajaya, the new Federal administrative capital. The Sultan Abdul Samad Building now houses the Commercial Division of the High Court of Malaya.

Behind the building flows the Klang river and across from it stands Jamek Mosque, a mosque of similar design by the same architect.



_Sultan Abdul Samad Building in the evening._


















Images from Malaysia National Library


----------



## TriMT7 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, Tallahassee, FL will be my "city" for only the next two weeks, but we do have quite a few courthouses since it's the capital of Florida.

Only the bankruptcy court and Supreme Court are attractive, in my opinion!:


Florida Supreme Court:










Leon County Courthouse:



















First District Court of Appeal:











US Bankruptcy Court:










Here's the only photo I can find that shows the whole building, and it's old:


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Royal Courts of Justice, London


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Daley Center


----------

